# [Sponsored Review] Corsair K70 RGB



## Magical Eskimo

Nice review Para







Photos looking good!


----------



## mAs81

Very detailed review,thanks for sharing


----------



## Lays

It's unfortunate I can't find one ANYWHERE with browns/blues to buy that isn't 2x the retail price.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Nice! but I don't think I can justify buying one of these though.


----------



## Angrychair

yeah these things went through the roof on price. Honestly, keep at eye out at best buy/microcenter retail locations.

I wanna pick one up with browns and sell my k70 mx red/red led keyboard I think.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Nice review! It seems to be quite fair.

My only comment regarding the board is of course the logo since you provide a larger image of it. I did not mind it before but after seeing it much closer, it reminds me of those terrible tribal tattoos that it seems millions of people have. That is not a good thing. The logo is neither original or attractive. It is a shame considering how reputable Corsair is in every other regard.

With all of that said, your review answered a lot of my questions. And though I'm not interested in buying the keyboard, I will say that it actually seems more appealing after reading this. Thank you!


----------



## Paradigm84

Glad you liked it! And yes, the logo isn't for everyone, but I personally think as long as it's not extremely prominent, then it's fine.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Glad you liked it! And yes, the logo isn't for everyone, but I personally think *as long as it's not extremely prominent, then it's fine.*


Very valid point. I could live with it as it is on that keyboard.


----------



## MSim

I would list the following as a con.

2 Year warranty (logitech offers 3 year warranty)
buggy software (just check out corsair forums for yourself)
Cherry RGB MX Blue Switches don't feel like Cherry MX Blue Switches (retailers are reporting that version has been discontinued)

I wouldn't buy Corsair RGB keyboard with my own money right now. I would wait to see if they can fix all the issues with the keyboard first.


----------



## FreeElectron

Please update the review to include software stability issues in it's own section and in detail while stress testing the software with macros and custom lighting.
This issue have been reported multiple times.

Edit : Also monitor CPU usage by the software if possible while testing.


----------



## Maylene

It's silly how under "pros" you put "Less gamer-y aesthetics" yet corsair felt the need to make it a "gamer" keyboard.


----------



## akromatic

well the k65 RGB is hardly and different to the k70 as far as i know except for the additional numpad, volume scroll and selectable memory profiles. however the k65 only comes in red switches

I own a k65 RGB, one issue with the cherry RGB is that the LED is recessed to protect it from static but hurts the brightness as it is only half as bright and not as vibrant as a typical cherry styled LED.

another issue with the translucent cover is the lighting bleed as it bleeds across other keys. dont get alot of contrast when you set different colours to adjacent keys

software is buggy with the lighting and profiles but its by far the most powerful software as far as LED customisation is concerned


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Really nice review! Hate that new logo btw.. what were they thinking.


----------



## Barbouri

I am currently researching mechanical keyboards for an upcoming purchase, so your review came at a great time.
Well written and informative, without being too opinionated. Thanks!


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *F-row*
> 
> The F-is positioned slightly closer to the main 60% cluster, this should make those keys easier to access in game if you need to use them, and also makes the keyboard slightly less long on the desk.


Could you expand on this some more? From the pictures, it looks like any decrease in size from the F-row being closer to the number row is negated by the much larger than normal unused space above the F-row.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Could you expand on this some more? From the pictures, it looks like any decrease in size from the F-row being closer to the number row is negated by the much larger than normal unused space above the F-row.


what he meant was that the F rows are spaced closer to the number row rather then the traditional layout where they are spaced comparatively further away . key sizes remain the same. point is the F row is closer and more reachable


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> what he meant was that the F rows are spaced closer to the number row rather then the traditional layout where they are spaced comparatively further away . key sizes remain the same. point is the F row is closer and more reachable


I understand that it is more reachable. I was asking for clarification about when he stated that it "makes the keyboard slightly less long on the desk."


----------



## Angrychair

if i get one, I'm removing the logo , easy mode fix.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSim*
> 
> I would list the following as a con.
> 
> 2 Year warranty (logitech offers 3 year warranty)
> buggy software (just check out corsair forums for yourself)
> Cherry RGB MX Blue Switches don't feel like Cherry MX Blue Switches (retailers are reporting that version has been discontinued)
> 
> I wouldn't buy Corsair RGB keyboard with my own money right now. I would wait to see if they can fix all the issues with the keyboard first.



Not going to list that as a con until I can see what warranty other companies give their Cherry MX RGB boards.
That's fair enough, I should include that
I'm not sure that is specifically a fault of the board being reviewed.

Thanks for the input.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Please update the review to include software stability issues in it's own section and in detail while stress testing the software with macros and custom lighting.
> This issue have been reported multiple times.
> 
> Edit : Also monitor CPU usage by the software if possible while testing.


I didn't think software stability issues deserved it's own section as I felt it only made sense to include software issues that I could replicate, and the only one I've managed to so far is causing the lighting to crash by spamming any of the lock keys, as mentioned in the review. The only other software related issue I found was that it takes a few seconds to start working properly after being plugged in, but I wasn't sure if this was a big deal for most people.

As for macro key testing and lighting, is there anything specific you have in mind? I didn't notice any increase in memory from either recording or executing 2000 letter macro bindings, and the only significant lag I've been able to produce is from plugging the board in, other than that, I haven't been able to replicate a lot of problems mentioned elsewhere such as the keyboard freezing when waves are set to cross over each other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maylene*
> 
> It's silly how under "pros" you put "Less gamer-y aesthetics" yet corsair felt the need to make it a "gamer" keyboard.


I meant that in my opinion, it looks less gamer-y compared to some competing boards such as the Logitech G910 Orion Spark.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> well the k65 RGB is hardly and different to the k70 as far as i know except for the additional numpad, volume scroll and selectable memory profiles. however the k65 only comes in red switches
> 
> I own a k65 RGB, one issue with the cherry RGB is that the LED is recessed to protect it from static but hurts the brightness as it is only half as bright and not as vibrant as a typical cherry styled LED.
> 
> another issue with the translucent cover is the lighting bleed as it bleeds across other keys. dont get alot of contrast when you set different colours to adjacent keys
> 
> software is buggy with the lighting and profiles but its by far the most powerful software as far as LED customisation is concerned


I get what you mean regarding the light bleed, if you have a colour scheme on the board where you don't really want colours from adjacent keys to blend, e.g. if you wanted alternating red and blue keys, then in that example you're also going to see some purple between the keys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbouri*
> 
> I am currently researching mechanical keyboards for an upcoming purchase, so your review came at a great time.
> Well written and informative, without being too opinionated. Thanks!


Glad you liked it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I understand that it is more reachable. I was asking for clarification about when he stated that it "makes the keyboard slightly less long on the desk."


To clarify what I meant, if the K70 RGB had a larger space between the number row and F-row, then the board would take up more desk space. As it stands, I could just about use the K70 RGB, but I think if it was any bigger, it would just eat up too much desk space and be too big for me. I like the fact that they've cut out that little bit of extra space as I don't personally find it useful.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I didn't think software stability issues deserved it's own section as I felt it only made sense to include software issues that I could replicate, and the only one I've managed to so far is causing the lighting to crash by spamming any of the lock keys, as mentioned in the review. The only other software related issue I found was that it takes a few seconds to start working properly after being plugged in, but I wasn't sure if this was a big deal for most people.
> 
> As for macro key testing and lighting, is there anything specific you have in mind? I didn't notice any increase in memory from either recording or executing 2000 letter macro bindings, and the only significant lag I've been able to produce is from plugging the board in, other than that, I haven't been able to replicate a lot of problems mentioned elsewhere such as the keyboard freezing when waves are set to cross over each other.


I have no particular scenario in mind but, you can imagine some sort of a software stability and responsiveness stress testing methodology and keep using it for a couple of days then add the results to the review.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Very nice review,
It is good to see Corsair improving on previous build quality issues.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> if i get one, I'm removing the logo , easy mode fix.


i want a logo removal guide, i tried with mine and i scratched the logo slightly and the logo still wouldnt budge so i ended up colouring the entire thing with a sharpie so all that is visible is a stealth black embossed logo without the yellow gaming tag on the bottom. still wouldnt do away the crab claws though but at least it is not so visible.

i might just put that sharpie to more use and color the rest of the switch except for the LED spot to fix that color bleed/underglow

edit: i applied strips of duct tape to try and block out the bleed and it looks so much better without the light bleed though i ended up further sacrificing brightness.



i need to find a better solution


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I have no particular scenario in mind but, you can imagine some sort of a software stability and responsiveness stress testing methodology and keep using it for a couple of days then add the results to the review.


I can't imagine any kind of specific stress tests for it, I mean I can work out numbers like how many characters the macro software can print per second, or how the software fares when the CPU is running at full load, but are those really things you'd like to know? It doesn't seem like very useful information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i want a logo removal guide, i tried with mine and i scratched the logo slightly and the logo still wouldnt budge so i ended up colouring the entire thing with a sharpie so all that is visible is a stealth black embossed logo without the yellow gaming tag on the bottom. still wouldnt do away the crab claws though but at least it is not so visible.
> 
> i might just put that sharpie to more use and color the rest of the switch except for the LED spot to fix that color bleed/underglow
> 
> edit: i applied strips of duct tape to try and block out the bleed and it looks so much better without the light bleed though i ended up further sacrificing brightness.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to find a better solution


The logo on mine was extremely easy to remove, just put the tip of a knife under one of the edges and pry upwards. This will however bend the logo as it's only very thin metal.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can't imagine any kind of specific stress tests for it, I mean I can work out numbers like how many characters the macro software can print per second, or how the software fares when the CPU is running at full load, but are those really things you'd like to know? It doesn't seem like very useful information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amazon.com - Corsair Gaming K95 RGB LED Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Cherry MX Red (CH-9000082-NA) - Customer Review - By Engr. Jay Mendoza*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered that the K95 DOES NOT execute macro and key-strokes on-board. How is this travesty discovered? Through a terrible lag and unresponsiveness. I know the characteristic of this kind of lag because it has happened to EVERY software-executed macro keyboards and mice I have owned since the day of membrane gaming keyboards.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2
> 
> 
> 
> No On-Board execution of macro/key-strokes. A REQUIREMENT for high end keyboard.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3
> 
> 
> 
> With a "real" processor and on-board memory, the macro and key-strokes you save are stored INSIDE the keyboard, and are executed there too. It does NOT need Windows to be running to execute them. It has its own processors to do it. What are the benefits of this function?


Those are the parts that i find kind of troublesome with that review.
It will be great If you can find a way to test those claims.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Those are the parts that i find kind of troublesome with that review.
> It will be great If you can find a way to test those claims.


Ah I see, well the simple answer is that by having everything done through the software, it means that light settings and macros will not work whilst the software isn't active, so this means in the BIOS, when the computer is locked, or if the software is uninstalled, you won't be able to do much extra than use the normal keyboard functions. The advantage of having stuff executed on the keyboard itself is that it can work independent of what it's plugged in to, so it doesn't matter if you're in BIOS or the computer is locked, the keyboard could process the macro and use it as if you were logged in and using the keyboard normally.

This is because the way the input and outputs are used, if software is required, you could have:

IN: Macro pressed
OUT: Macro press sent to software
IN: Software reads macro, looks up corresponding macro bind
OUT: Software outputs macro bind as text

But if everything is done on board, the middle OUT and IN are skipped, and you just have, from the computer's point of view it can be as simple as:

IN: Macro key pressed:
OUT: Text output

This means the macro key can just function the same as any standard key on the keyboard and be used whenever you could type normally.

This software lookup can also take time, which isn't ideal if you're using the macro key in the middle of the game and need the macro bind ASAP. I'd like to compare this to another board, unfortunately I don't have a keyboard with macro keys to compare it to.


----------



## confed

Thanks for clarifying. Not interested in this at the pricepoint but I may look into the TKL. Good write-up.


----------



## akromatic

hmm i understand that the fancy light would not work without the software but i had the impressions macro and simple light schemes are saved on the onboard memory so all you need to do is press the memory profile like the non RGB or at least it is for the k95 which has dedicated macro


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah I see, well the simple answer is that by having everything done through the software, it means that light settings and macros will not work whilst the software isn't active, so this means in the BIOS, when the computer is locked, or if the software is uninstalled, you won't be able to do much extra than use the normal keyboard functions. The advantage of having stuff executed on the keyboard itself is that it can work independent of what it's plugged in to, so it doesn't matter if you're in BIOS or the computer is locked, the keyboard could process the macro and use it as if you were logged in and using the keyboard normally.
> 
> This is because the way the input and outputs are used, if software is required, you could have:
> 
> IN: Macro pressed
> OUT: Macro press sent to software
> IN: Software reads macro, looks up corresponding macro bind
> OUT: Software outputs macro bind as text
> 
> But if everything is done on board, the middle OUT and IN are skipped, and you just have, from the computer's point of view it can be as simple as:
> 
> IN: Macro key pressed:
> OUT: Text output
> 
> This means the macro key can just function the same as any standard key on the keyboard and be used whenever you could type normally.
> 
> This software lookup can also take time, which isn't ideal if you're using the macro key in the middle of the game and need the macro bind ASAP. I'd like to compare this to another board, unfortunately I don't have a keyboard with macro keys to compare it to.


ok
Does the difference result in noticeable delay as mentioned in his review?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm i understand that the fancy light would not work without the software but i had the impressions macro and simple light schemes are saved on the onboard memory so all you need to do is press the memory profile like the non RGB or at least it is for the k95 which has dedicated macro


As I understand it, macros and lighting profiles _are_ saved on the keyboard, however you still need the Corsair software to use them properly. So for example, I could take the board over to a friend's house, install the Corsair Utility Engine software on his computer, then immediately have access to everything saved on the keyboard. For example, closing the software whilst the keyboard is plugged in just reverts it to the default FPS red and white theme, not a saved theme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ok
> Does the difference result in noticeable delay as mentioned in his review?


I haven't noticed any significant delay in my testing of the board, it's also worth remembering that there have been 2 software updates since that review was posted, so some of the issues mentioned may have been fixed.


----------



## Arizonian

Great review, as usual. Thanks.









I almost got this board. Though I'm not regretting my Ducky Shine, I found the Corsair board attractive. I got very used to the volume bar with my Logitech G710+, it's nice Corsair offers that.

I like back lit keys and like the fact you can change these LED's to match a current rig for aesthetics.


----------



## Rust1d?

I have this keyboard and bought it when it was $179...the price now is crazy...$299 on Amazon.

Anyway, as my first mechanical, I do like it a lot. The software is NOT for beginners and I really have not played much with it. Usually I just create my own scheme or download others, like the rainbow. Color bleed sucks, but it is what it is, although it is not too bad. Build construction is nice but I agree that the keycaps are sub-par.

Worth the $179? Probably not, more like in the $100-$125 range.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> I have this keyboard and bought it when it was $179...the price now is crazy...$299 on Amazon.
> 
> Anyway, as my first mechanical, I do like it a lot. The software is NOT for beginners and I really have not played much with it. Usually I just create my own scheme or download others, like the rainbow. Color bleed sucks, but it is what it is, although it is not too bad. Build construction is nice but I agree that the keycaps are sub-par.
> 
> Worth the $179? Probably not, more like in the $100-$125 range.


I'm guessing the price was put up automatically due to low stock, I don't think they're actually expecting people to buy it for that price.


----------



## Rust1d?

Probably...It is not sold by Amazon. I actually have the one with the original logo, before they re-branded them. It is MUCH better than that new logo. Newegg shows $253 for it too...not sure why it went so high.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm guessing the price was put up automatically due to low stock, I don't think they're actually expecting people to buy it for that price.


What do you suggest as an alternative for the K95 RGB?


----------



## VaiFanatic

I'm considering getting one of these, and to fix the logo issue, pull of the faceplate of my current K70 and swap it over; I'm assuming the dimensions are identical and that this should be possible.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> I'm considering getting one of these, and to fix the logo issue, pull of the faceplate of my current K70 and swap it over; I'm assuming the dimensions are identical and that this should be possible.


There are two different version of the K70 RGB RED (for example)

CORSAIR *Vengeance®* K70 RGB Fully Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Anodized Black - Cherry MX Red *(CH-9000063-NA)* Which has the old logo

Corsair *Gaming* K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Cherry MX Red *(CH-9000068-NA)* Which has the new Gaming logo


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> There are two different version of the K70 RGB RED (for example)
> 
> CORSAIR *Vengeance®* K70 RGB Fully Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Anodized Black - Cherry MX Red *(CH-9000063-NA)* Which has the old logo
> 
> Corsair *Gaming* K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Cherry MX Red *(CH-9000068-NA)* Which has the new Gaming logo


Right, I understood that, but it's also my understanding that the RGBs with the old logo are no longer available and that ones with the old logo and MX Blues are ******ed expensive.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What do you suggest as an alternative for the K95 RGB?


Well the Razer Chroma and Logitech G910 Orion Spark are comparable, but I'd personally wait and see what 2015 brings for Cherry MX RGB switches.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> Right, I understood that, but it's also my understanding that the RGBs with the old logo are no longer available and that ones with the old logo and MX Blues are ******ed expensive.


oh..







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Well the Razer Chroma and Logitech G910 Orion Spark are comparable, but I'd personally wait and see what 2015 brings for Cherry MX RGB switches.


Is there a way where i can make my own K95 RGB alternative?


----------



## AlienPrime173

can't forget this!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is there a way where i can make my own K95 RGB alternative?


I'm not sure if Cherry are selling their MX RGB switches yet, I don't know of any retailer selling them in relatively small numbers.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not sure if Cherry are selling their MX RGB switches yet, I don't know of any retailer selling them in relatively small numbers.


ok


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienPrime173*
> 
> can't forget this!


ugh the board looks so good with the classic corsair logo. Why did they have to go and screw it up with a lame gamer logo.


----------



## Jixr

probably because they saw how massive marketing and 'gamer' stuff works for companies like razor

Unfortunately it backfired for them pretty badly.


----------



## DwindleFlip

Its official Corsair discontinued the RGB Cherry MX Blue keyboards. Oh well


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> oh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way where i can make my own K95 RGB alternative?


i can see making your own RGB be exceedingly hard being you need a RGB LED controller to control that many LEDs and the programming skills

if you are just after static lighting it shouldnt be too hard but better off just getting a white lit keyboard and get those MX LED color changing caps


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i can see making your own RGB be exceedingly hard being you need a RGB LED controller to control that many LEDs and the *programming skills*
> 
> if you are just after static lighting it shouldnt be too hard but better off just getting a white lit keyboard and get those MX LED color changing caps


oh..
I forgot about that.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DwindleFlip*
> 
> Its official Corsair discontinued the RGB Cherry MX Blue keyboards. Oh well


Looks like I'm sticking with my red backlit K70 with my MX Blues.


----------



## neicks

Maybe I am blind but where does it show the Ducky Shine board lighting vs the Corsair board? Just trying to get a sense of how bright the Corsair or lack of.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neicks*
> 
> Maybe I am blind but where does it show the Ducky Shine board lighting vs the Corsair board? Just trying to get a sense of how bright the Corsair or lack of.


Apparently I missed uploading that one, oops.









The pictures have been added here under the RGB Backlighting section.


----------



## neicks

Thanks for the timely response! In the market for a new keyboard so this review has helped a ton.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neicks*
> 
> Thanks for the timely response! In the market for a new keyboard so this review has helped a ton.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DwindleFlip*
> 
> Its official Corsair discontinued the RGB Cherry MX Blue keyboards. Oh well


Another lie confirmed, been saying mx blue will never come, corsair reps said tons of times next month next month for sure, well now its discontinued. Wonder how the 16,8 mil colour fixs will go then, its still only 512.

I still dont understand how such good company went down the drain so fast with support.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Great looking keyboard but not at all surprised Corsair put out an incomplete product with an incomplete driver/software after the mess that was Corsair Link. K95 could have been great too if they hadn't been boneheads and put all mech the first time around. I really miss that volume wheel they have on the keyboards, such a nice feature. Not a chance I would point someone in Corsairs direction for anything these days. Too bad they have gone this direction.


----------



## Nihaan

Do yourself a favor and stay away from this keyboard and any corsair gaming products.

I bought two corsair m65 and a k70 rgb a while ago. Less then a month they started having issues. M65 buttons stopped working and then my other mouse started having tracking issues. I got replacement units and then i faced different issues. Reseller refused to help again so i decided to contact Corsair instead but Corsair is careless and they want me to pay to ship those units back to them. I asked for a prepaid label but they didnt help me with that.

So now i ended up having two broken m65 mouses and a k70 rgb keyboard. 300 dollars went to trash because of them.

Do yourself a favor and ignore Corsair Gaming products, they are awful and corsair doesnt help their customers anymore.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stay away from this keyboard and any corsair gaming products.
> 
> I bought two corsair m65 and a k70 rgb a while ago. Less then a month they started having issues. M65 buttons stopped working and then my other mouse started having tracking issues. I got replacement units and then i faced different issues. Reseller refused to help again so i decided to contact Corsair instead but Corsair is careless and they want me to pay to ship those units back to them. I asked for a prepaid label but they didnt help me with that.
> 
> So now i ended up having two broken m65 mouses and a k70 rgb keyboard. 300 dollars went to trash because of them.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and ignore Corsair Gaming products, they are awful and corsair doesnt help their customers anymore.


Where is the return address?
What is the return cost?
What is the prepaid label?


----------



## Led Weappelin

My Corsair Vengeance K70 Blue now has 13 keys with the lights out. 13! Had it for just over a year. Is this the reason it was discontinued?


----------



## Vendari

Would you know if it's possible to link multiple applications to a single profile?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> I bought two corsair m65 and a k70 rgb a while ago. Less then a month they started having issues. M65 buttons stopped working and then my other mouse started having tracking issues. I got replacement units and then i faced different issues. Reseller refused to help again so i decided to contact Corsair instead but Corsair is careless and they want me to pay to ship those units back to them. I asked for a prepaid label but they didnt help me with that.


If you have ticket #/s for those mice and KB, send it over to me. I'll see what I can do in terms of shipping arrangement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Great looking keyboard but not at all surprised Corsair put out an incomplete product with an incomplete driver/software after the mess that was Corsair Link. K95 could have been great too if they hadn't been boneheads and put all mech the first time around. I really miss that volume wheel they have on the keyboards, such a nice feature. Not a chance I would point someone in Corsairs direction for anything these days. Too bad they have gone this direction.


We never took out the volume wheel control on any of our KBs. Both Corsair Gaming and Corsair Vengeance version still have that control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Led Weappelin*
> 
> My Corsair Vengeance K70 Blue now has 13 keys with the lights out. 13! Had it for just over a year. Is this the reason it was discontinued?


RGB MX Blues are the ones that are being discontinued, not the non RGB Blues. Dead LED is not the reason why we are not going to offer RGB MX Blue in the future. *Here* is our official statement regarding that matter.

You do have a 2 year warranty with that KB, I would suggest that you take advantage of it and get a replacement via RMA.


----------



## VaiFanatic

MX Blues aren't popular? Alrighty then.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> MX Blues aren't popular? Alrighty then.


A lot of people like them, but there are also a lot of people that find them too loud, and they aren't ideal for gaming for many people due to the distance between the actuation and reset points.


----------



## VaiFanatic

They may be loud, but I've had no issues with gaming when playing an FPS or an RTS, or any game for that matter. Perhaps I have stronger fingers that make the actuation force and distance less of a factor for me.

I type just as fast with this as I did with my G510s, if not quicker.


----------



## Vendari

I, for one, am one of the people who find the blue switch way too loud. I recently moved from a red switch to a brown switch and I find the subtle click of the brown switch a little distracting but the tactile feedback from the brown switch is invaluable to me so i'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> I, for one, am one of the people who find the blue switch way too loud. I recently moved from a red switch to a brown switch and I find the subtle click of the brown switch a little distracting but the tactile feedback from the brown switch is invaluable to me so i'll just have to get used to it.


I am currently considering red but, i want to know what is the tactile feedback useful for?


----------



## Vendari

i type faster, and since i don't need to bottom out the switch to MAKE SURE that i've actually typed in my character I have developed a very light but accurate typing style which allows me to type oodles of words over a longer amount of time







Also, in my own opinion the tactile feedback (just like the feedback from the blues) is very satisfying (without the annoying clicks of the blues.)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> i type faster, and since i don't need to bottom out the switch to MAKE SURE that i've actually typed in my character I have developed a very light but accurate typing style which allows me to type oodles of words over a longer amount of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in my own opinion the tactile feedback (just like the feedback from the blues) is very satisfying (without the annoying clicks of the blues.)


Does it make noise?


----------



## Vendari

no actually.. not really... the sound of a "complete bottom out" is louder


----------



## mega_option101

Very informative







Thank you!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Very informative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Where's the badge gone.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> MX Blues aren't popular? Alrighty then.


I love typing on blues but I don't care to game on them, it's a lot of work.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Glad you liked it! And yes, the logo isn't for everyone, but I personally think *as long as it's not extremely prominent, then it's fine.*


I'm not sure what would make it stick out more, etching it across the entire top of the board and having Red flashing LED illuminating it? I understand you can't go too harsh on some things, but, we all know the thing sticks out in a bad way.

The logo cheapens it. The fact that it looks like it's printed on paper cheapens it. I could deal with the logo, more or less if it didn't look like it was glued on there.

As tempted as I am by the keyboard, that sticker looking logo keeps my wallet stashed away. I guess I should thank Corsair for that since it's saving me money.

*I like how the logo is missing from the picture of the keyboard on the front and back of the box.


----------



## Paradigm84

My point was it's a single, relatively small logo, unlike some boards:




And the logo is glued on there.


----------



## Chargeit

Fair enough, though at least the makers of those boards had the decency to integrate their logos into the board and not have it look like something that was added last minute. Having a logo that's glued onto a $170 board is questionable if you ask me.

I guess it could be argued that it's removable that way, but, having to remove it wouldn't be a issue if it looked like it was meant to be on the board instead of glued on.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Paradigm84

As mentioned in the review, the reason why you might think it looks out of place is that it also doubles as something to cover an otherwise unsightly case screw, and making some sort of logo plate that snapped into place would mean having to redesign that section of the board.


----------



## Vendari

The removable logo is actually a blessing in disguise. You can carefully remove the metal sheet and replace it with a customized "logo" of your own. It's really easy to remove and it's not all that expensive to have one made.


----------



## Paradigm84

It is easy to remove, the only issue is I don't see any way of removing it without bending it, which can be annoying if you ever wanted to use that logo again.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm not sure what would make it stick out more, etching it across the entire top of the board and having Red flashing LED illuminating it? I understand you can't go too harsh on some things, but, we all know the thing sticks out in a bad way.
> 
> The logo cheapens it. The fact that it looks like it's printed on paper cheapens it. I could deal with the logo, more or less if it didn't look like it was glued on there.
> 
> As tempted as I am by the keyboard, that sticker looking logo keeps my wallet stashed away. I guess I should thank Corsair for that since it's saving me money.
> 
> *I like how the logo is missing from the picture of the keyboard on the front and back of the box.


I think they did it to allow it to be removed?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I think they did it to allow it to be removed?


From the way it looks they built the keyboards before having the logo ready and then glued them on there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As mentioned in the review, the reason why you might think it looks out of place is that it also doubles as something *to cover an otherwise unsightly case screw*, and making some sort of logo plate that snapped into place would mean having to redesign that section of the board.


That sounds like poor design and planning. Considering some of the other issues I've seen with Corsair products this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Photograph

I just received my Brown switch K70 RGB yesterday, a great unit and setting up lighting effects is much easier than many users and reviews report https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

It is a unit with the new gaming logo, to be honest the logo looks a lot like the Zerg Gaurdian from the first Starcraft games:


----------



## AlienPrime173

i actually really like this keyboard but idk if it's worth $210. Would probably go with the K95 RGB just because it's useful to have applications on macro keys (internet, fraps, skype, etc etc







)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienPrime173*
> 
> i actually really like this keyboard but idk if it's worth $210. Would probably go with the K95 RGB just because it's useful to have applications on macro keys (internet, fraps, skype, etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You can assign such macros to regular keys using the Corsair software, just so you're aware.


----------



## autumnsunset

Nice review!

I'd add a pro: legends are in a vivid white (you see them well even with no backlighting, with just a little light in the room)
and a con: LED reliability issues: it's been to big of an issue to be overlooked, though this is a sponsored review








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can assign such macros to regular keys using the Corsair software, just so you're aware.
> 
> this deserved mention in the review too, you should edit it, very few people know they can assign anything to any key (and it's RGB exclusive feature).


----------



## autumnsunset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can assign such macros to regular keys using the Corsair software, just so you're aware.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> probably because they saw how massive marketing and 'gamer' stuff works for companies like razor
> 
> Unfortunately it backfired for them pretty badly.


They'll need to do a big effort to make their products as vulgar as Razer's, if that is the goal







But yes, looking at forums shows that's the way that works best in terms of sales.

It looks like they are learning quite fast though (example), I mean, you are a top grade company, how can it happen that you sell products without knowing that RGB Blue switches just don't work, or LEDs will fail due to their design? Where's the product testing phase? I just wonder.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> Nice review!
> 
> I'd add a pro: legends are in a vivid white (you see them well even with no backlighting, with just a little light in the room)
> and a con: LED reliability issues: it's been to big of an issue to be overlooked, though this is a sponsored review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can assign such macros to regular keys using the Corsair software, just so you're aware.
> 
> this deserved mention in the review too, you should edit it, very few people know they can assign anything to any key (and it's RGB exclusive feature).


Since the review was put up I've seen more about LEDs failing, however on the review sample I had no issues. Also, as usual, the readiness of someone to go online to bring up an issue about something, rather than sing it's praises means that I can't know how big of an issue the LEDs failing really is, at least not yet. As such it wasn't mentioned in the review. If it continues to be an issue, I will add it to the review, regardless of whether it was sponsored or not.

The macro feature was mentioned in the review, under Other Software Features in the Features section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> They'll need to do a big effort to make their products as vulgar as Razer's, if that is the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, looking at forums shows that's the way that works best in terms of sales.
> 
> It looks like they are learning quite fast though (example), I mean, you are a top grade company, how can it happen that you sell products without knowing that RGB Blue switches just don't work, or LEDs will fail due to their design? Where's the product testing phase? I just wonder.


I'm sure there was a product testing phase, but as with any product testing, whether it be for a keyboard or for a game, no in-house or small-scale testing can compare to the testing that will occur when the product is released the public.


----------



## FreeElectron

Didn't they fix the LED issues from the previous generation?


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll need to do a big effort to make their products as vulgar as Razer's, if that is the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, looking at forums shows that's the way that works best in terms of sales.
> 
> It looks like they are learning quite fast though (example), I mean, you are a top grade company, how can it happen that you sell products without knowing that RGB Blue switches just don't work, or LEDs will fail due to their design? Where's the product testing phase? I just wonder.


I think they tried to bite the cookie.

Post-adolescent gamers appreciated Corsair for the company's since of style and quality.

The RGB leds have a new mounting system to protected them from shortcircuit and esd.


----------



## leighspped

I've been looking since release but can't find a keyboard with blue switch... were they made in limited number?


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> I've been looking since release but can't find a keyboard with blue switch... were they made in limited number?


If you do find one, I imagine it'll be pretty expensive, or perhaps not given that blue switches are "less desirable".

I would have been all over this had they continued to make them.


----------



## Jixr

I kinda wanna buy one, swap the switches and resell for a little bit of profit. I have boxes of switches just laying around.


----------



## VaiFanatic




----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> I've been looking since release but can't find a keyboard with blue switch... were they made in limited number?


I wouldn't say limited in quantity, but rather the demand was not up there with Reds and Browns, thus the amount of units we requested from Cherry was relatively less.


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I wouldn't say limited in quantity, but rather the demand was not up there with Reds and Browns, thus the amount of units we requested from Cherry was relatively less.


you can buy a red or brown from everyone... blues from no one.... no other switch with a tactical bump


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> you can buy a red or brown from everyone... blues from no one.... no other switch with a tactical bump


Just in case you didn't know, we have discontinued the blue switches already. There's probably few units still floating around between stores, but they are hard to find.

Here is our official statement, http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?p=751211&postcount=86


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Just in case you didn't know, we have discontinued the blue switches already. There's probably few units still floating around between stores, but they are hard to find.
> 
> Here is our official statement, http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?p=751211&postcount=86


Nope lame and the worst


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> Nope lame and the worst


It sucks!! but it is what it is. I personally prefer Blue switches for work.


----------



## VaiFanatic

This news further saddens me given last night's unfortunate accident involving an improperly closed blender bottle, protein shake within, and my K70.


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> This news further saddens me given last night's unfortunate accident involving an improperly closed blender bottle, protein shake within, and my K70.


I've had clean blood, beer or soda from my keyboard. (not a k70)


----------



## VaiFanatic

The problem is some of my switches are sticking. I've already taken the board apart to minimize damage, but I really don't want to break out the soldering iron to remove said switches in an attempt to open them up and clean them.

I'm back to using my G510s and I HATE it.


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> The problem is some of my switches are sticking. I've already taken the board apart to minimize damage, but I really don't want to break out the soldering iron to remove said switches in an attempt to open them up and clean them.
> 
> I'm back to using my G510s and I HATE it.


a small amount of water on the end of a q tip? thats what i did


----------



## VaiFanatic

That's what I've done, just letting it dry now to see what the results are. It sucks because I really like this keyboard, but it's also my fault for attempting to shake up my drink without checking to see if the cap was closed properly


----------



## VaiFanatic

Well, even after a thorough cleaning, several keys are still registering inputs so the screen begins to freak out. This is stemming from the num pad, so it's safe to say this board is hosed.


----------



## leighspped

I would still pour 91% rubbing alcohol over it before tossing


----------



## VaiFanatic

I'm doing that now, as conventional techniques didn't work.

Haven't even had it a full year


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> I'm doing that now, as conventional techniques didn't work.
> 
> Haven't even had it a full year


And if they blue switches u can't replace


----------



## VaiFanatic

Well, they're blues, but it's just the regular K70 with Red backlit LEDs, which is around $130 on newegg so I can get a whole new board. It'll just have the new logo


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> I'm doing that now, as conventional techniques didn't work.
> 
> Haven't even had it a full year


Just to be sure.
Did you make sure that the keyboard is dry before powering it up?
Did you try the rice thingy?


----------



## VaiFanatic

I've let it sit out in the hot Texas sun, as I lack the rice for the rice technique. Pouring the rubbing alcohol about an hour ago seems to have freed up the switches again and really cleaned them out. So I'm going to let it sit til tomorrow evening before I attempt anything again.

Using this Logitech again makes me yearn for my mechanical switches again! Can't stand membrane.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaiFanatic*
> 
> I've let it sit out in the hot Texas sun, as I lack the rice for the rice technique. Pouring the rubbing alcohol about an hour ago seems to have freed up the switches again and really cleaned them out. So I'm going to let it sit til tomorrow evening before I attempt anything again.
> 
> Using this Logitech again makes me yearn for my mechanical switches again! Can't stand membrane.


ok, good luck


----------



## Jixr

at the minimum, don't toss it. Sell it for a few bucks to someone like me who is comfortable opening it up and fixing it.


----------



## VaiFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> at the minimum, don't toss it. Sell it for a few bucks to someone like me who is comfortable opening it up and fixing it.


I've already opened it up to do just that. Worse comes to worse, I'll desolder the suspect switches and open them up. If I can get it to work again, I've got a plan for the LEDs, since I have a whole box full of white and blue 3mm LEDs from doing an LED interior swap in my car.


----------



## VaiFanatic

It has survived! Typing on it without caps at the moment.

Now I really wish the RGB came with blues, because this board has proven they are survivors!

Now if only I could get a new badge/sticker since mine was mutilated during disassembly.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Wow! that is good to hear. Typically, when people have this kind of situation, they'd would give up right away and toss the KB out of frustration. In your case, looks like that's not even an option to begin with.

Just happy to hear that your KB is back to being functional


----------



## VaiFanatic

Joseph,

Giving up is definitely not an option I'm familiar with! The only casualties I've had in this situation were the emblem sticker, and the screw cover next to the volume dial. I mean, it's hard to tell that either were removed without looking closely, but it's something that I can definitely tell.

That said, having all the keys off allowed me to do a thorough cleaning to remove things even my air compressor can't get. I'd probably say doing this every 3-6 months is going to be a new scheduled maintenance task for me.

This keyboard is far too nice to toss!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Got a k70 rgb and a k65 rgb ordered today. What's the easiest way to remove the ugly new loggo? Heat or Chemicals ?


----------



## Paradigm84

The logo is a thin metal plate held down with glue, so if you really want to remove it you can just use the tip of a knife to pry it off. However, the fact that it's a thin metal plate means that if you try to remove it, you'll bend it and likely won't be able to put it back on properly.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The logo is a thin metal plate held down with glue, so if you really want to remove it you can just use the tip of a knife to pry it off. However, the fact that it's a thin metal plate means that if you try to remove it, you'll bend it and likely won't be able to put it back on properly.


why would I ever want to put it back on?

I'm thinking of making a costum vinyl sticker with the Sails loggo to fit the in the gap.


----------



## FreeElectron

I don't really get the problem with logo thing.
I mean it's hardly noticeable with all the lights









BTW
I have a question for owners.
Some features seems to be disabled when closing the software.
I have noticed that i can't have reactive lighting when the software is closed and i can't have macros working if the software is closed.
Can someone confirm this issue? Is there a way to allow macros to work without the software being run?


----------



## Falkentyne

Highly doubtful.
You can't even do that on a Logitech G502. It requires the software. you can assign keystrokes to a key but anything else requires the software.

Reactive mode on ducky is all hardware based. but on G910 reactive requires Lcore in memory (the basic lightning doesn't)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Highly doubtful.
> You can't even do that on a Logitech G502. It requires the software. you can assign keystrokes to a key but anything else requires the software.
> 
> Reactive mode on ducky is all hardware based. but on G910 reactive requires Lcore in memory (the basic lightning doesn't)


damn








LCore? as in Logitech's software memory


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes it's the software that controls keypress and releases.
It's also the cause of a memory leak, since the software has to record when to change the colors.

The regular color cycling patterns (wave, star, etc) requires LGS to activate them but they remain in effect even if LGS is not running. They even remain in effect if the computer is restarted. But that requires you to manually end task on Lcore.exe, because for some strange reason, the SDK has LGS set to reset the colors to default when you exit the software and unload it from memory. Forcibly ending the process prevents that.

I'm surprised the Corsair RGB doesn't have an onboard processor for live color cycling (e.g. reactive mode).
The Ducky Shine 3/4/fire edition have an onboard processor that handles reactive mode and other settigs directly.


----------



## FreeElectron

How do i fix the issue where reactive doesn't works with some of the keys?

It doesn't work with the following

F keys (From 1 to 11)
Number keys and (`) and (-) keys under the F Keys
(Tab), (Q) (W) (E) (R) and (T) keys.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How do i fix the issue where reactive doesn't works with some of the keys?
> 
> It doesn't work with the following
> 
> F keys (From 1 to 11)
> Number keys and (`) and (-) keys under the F Keys
> (Tab), (Q) (W) (E) (R) and (T) keys.


So just those keys does not work with reactive typing (Type Lighting)? and the rest works? that'd be really odd if that's indeed the case. The reactive typing feature should work on every key, unless the LED in that key is busted.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> So just those keys does not work with reactive typing (Type Lighting)? and the rest works? that'd be really odd if that's indeed the case. The reactive typing feature should work on every key, unless the LED in that key is busted.


After few days of testing it seems that this is some sort of a random issue.
Sometimes different keys.
Sometimes they all just work (Like now)

And when this issue happens it happens on the software level , not the hardware level (The led of the keys works fine).

Another issue that is also a software issue which is kind of annoying.
When the system is frozen the keyboard seems to change to factory default profile which is expected but, the thing is that i set my profile to be saved onboard (on keyboard's memory) and also set it to default yet it chooses the original profile when this particular event happens.

I think the software developer/s need/s to throw away the old software and starting making a more stable software from scratch.
If the software isn't stable that will lead to us having to disable the software which in my case will make me lose the ability to use any of the G Keys (which is why i bought this particular model in the first place) and i really don't want to do that.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

I am not sure If I have already shared this info here, If I haven't, then here it is.

We have recently released an official statement regarding CUE (Corsair Utility Engine) issues that we are currently seeing in the field. These are the ones that are commonly discussed across different chatters / communities online.

*CUE Update Statement (2/17/2015)*


----------

